# Suche Spiele wie SWAT 4



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

Hab heut mal wieder SWAT 4 installiert und spiele es immer noch gerne , auch wenn ich es auswendig kenne    und wenn es schon älter ist .

Vor SWAT 4 hab ich immer SWAT 3 gespielt und mir gefällt dieses Genre , also diese Taktikshooter .

Ich hab natürlich die Rainbow Six - Teile getestet , aber sie haben mir nicht so gefallen wie SWAT 4 , irgendwas fehlt , was in SWAT 4 da ist   


Könnt ihr mir Spiele empfehlen , die sich wie SWAT 4 spielen , also aus der Sicht einer Spezialeinheit und bei denen man nicht einfach durch die Levels rennt und alles niederballert , wie in Rainbow Six Vegas ?


Aber soweit ich mich erinnere , gab es nach SWAT 4 keinen ebenbürtigen Nachfolger , eigentlich schade    .


----------



## Solon25 (16. April 2009)

Annähernd fällt mir da nur Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe und Hidden & Dangerous 2 ein.

H&DD findest Du sogar als Freewareversion im www und belegt bei mir auf der FP (hab das mal gekauft) grade mal 270MB und sieht trotzdem noch passabel aus (alles auf High). Läuft sogar unter Vista.

Wenn dir das zusagt, kannst auch mal eine H&D-2 Demo antesten. Hab aktuell beide Spiele installiert und angespielt, finde das H&D-2 sinnvolle Verbesserungen bekommen hat. Ist jetzt halt eine Sache ob dir sowas mit dem 2. WK Setting zusagt 

Fanseite

Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe Übersicht, wo du dir unten einen DL aussuchen kannst. Findest da alles auf der Fanpage


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

Also dieses 2.WK setting ist weniger was für mich , sollte schon moderner sein .


----------



## vinc (16. April 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieses 2.WK setting ist weniger was für mich , sollte schon moderner sein .



Eventuell ältere Tom Clancy Produkte?


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

vinc am 16.04.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die gefallen mir auch nicht , weil man einfach durch die Levels rennt und alles niederballert . In SWAT 4 (und auch im 3er ) muss man die Leute verhaften und nicht einfach nur über den Haufen schießen . SWAT 4 ist irgendwie realistischer und man muss taktischer handeln .


Es ist schwer zu beschreiben , was SWAT4 hat , was andere Spiele nicht haben .


----------



## Mothman (16. April 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schwer zu beschreiben , was SWAT4 hat , was andere Spiele nicht haben .


Das Gefühl wirklich in einer Spezialeinheit zu stecken? Durch die gute Aufmachung der Missionen und deren Beschreibung, durch die taktischen Möglichkeiten und die ganze Atmosphäre wird schon ein Gefühl von Authentizität erzeugt.
Ich fand SWAT 3 (falls das Raven Shield war) aber immer noch am besten.  

Bei SWAT 4 war es mir ab und zu etwas unübersichtlich und ich kam nicht so gut mit dem Umschalten der Kameras und Scharfschützen klar. Aber gefallen hat mir das Spiel dennoch.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

Mothman am 16.04.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gefühl wirklich in einer Spezialeinheit zu stecken? Durch die gute Aufmachung der Missionen und deren Beschreibung, durch die taktischen Möglichkeiten und die ganze Atmosphäre wird schon ein Gefühl von Authentizität erzeugt.




Genau   


SWAT 3 hatte keinen weiteren Titel , was du meinst war wohl Tom Clancy´s RS Raven Shield .

Aber in Raven Shield konnte man die Gegner auch nicht zur Aufgabe zwingen , oder ?

In SWAT 3/4 stürmt man einen Raum , wirft vorher ne Granate (Blend , Gas , Stinger ) und ruft dann : Auf den Boden .....     Die Feinde werden so zur Aufgabe gezwungen und man kann sie festnehmen , also eben wie im wahren Leben.
Schießen darf man nur , wenn Gefahr droht , also wenn man beschossen wird , oder wenn eine Zielperson auf einen zielt . Wenn  man wild um sich ballert , gibt es eben Punkteabzug und man schafft die Mission nicht .


----------



## der-jo (16. April 2009)

[klugscheißer]

auch in Ravenshield war es möglich die gegner festzunehmen. wie genau das allerdings ging, konnte ich nie feststellen. aber ab und an wenn die gegner nur sehr sehr knapp einer frag-grenade entkommen waren, und man schon auf sie zielte, haben sie sich hingekniet und man konnte sie fesseln.

n kopfschuss ging aber schneller und hatte keine konsqeuenzen.


----------



## Mothman (16. April 2009)

Stimmt Rainbow Six ist nochmal was anderes...*confused*

Also bei Raven Shield haben manche Gegner auch aufgegeben und dann konnte man sie ebenfalls mit Handschellen fesseln. Oder abknallen.^^
War eigentlich vom Spielprinzip genauso, wei SWAT 4 (nur viel, viel mehr Waffen und wie ich finde bessere Grafik/Physik).

EDIT: Ah,  der-jo war flinker.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

Mothman am 16.04.2009 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> War eigentlich vom Spielprinzip genauso, wei SWAT 4 (nur viel, viel mehr Waffen und wie ich finde bessere Grafik/Physik).



Naja , irgendwie nicht .   

Ich stell mir das in Raven Shield so vor wie in RS Vegas , also alles niederballern .
In Vegas schießen auch alle Gegner sofort , in SWAT 4 geben manche schon bei Sichtkontakt auf .


----------



## der-jan (16. April 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SWAT 3 hatte keinen weiteren Titel , was du meinst war wohl Tom Clancy´s RS Raven Shield .
> 
> Aber in Raven Shield konnte man die Gegner auch nicht zur Aufgabe zwingen , oder ?
> 
> ...




swat 3 hatte zwar keine "weiteren teile" aber es hatte erweiterungen, das spiel wurde zweimal neu aufgelegt mit jeweils ein paar missionen mehr 
die missionen wurden aber per update den käufern früherer ausgaben kostenlos zur verfügung gestellt (cqb urversion, dann kam goty und dann elite version)

 ich selbst würde swat3/4 nicht über die alten rainbow sachen (alle die vor lockdown kamen, das waren schon einige ) stellen, wenn es dir um "realismus" geht, denn das verhalten von verdächtigen bei swat war nicht sehr realistisch sondern scheinbar zufallsgeneriert ob sie klein beigeben pder auf dich schießen, und auch bei den rainbow teilen konntest du (auf höheren schwierigkeitsgraden) nicht in räume reinrennen und wild um dich ballern

es gab dann noch von the regiment, da konnte man gegnern die waffe aus der hand schießen und sie auch verhaften, auch gab es dort beurteilungspunkte, das wäre vielleicht was für dich, mir hats gefallen, obwohl die beurteilungen hier und da schon etwas heftig waren und man in den nächsten level nur mit ner guten beurteilung des vorherigen einsatzes kam


----------



## der-jo (16. April 2009)

er hat aber schon recht, in swat liegt der Fokus ganz klar darauf die richtigen und noch vertretbaren Entscheidungen zu treffen, während R6 immer schon eine "eskalierte" szenerie zeigt.

man ist in R6 eben immer wieder "DING CHAVEZ" der den befehl zum stürmen bekommt.

Bis lockdown war die Serie aber dennoch mein absoluter liebling. danach nur noch billiger schrott. rumgeballer eben.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

der-jo am 16.04.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> er hat aber schon recht, in swat liegt der Fokus ganz klar darauf die richtigen und noch vertretbaren Entscheidungen zu treffen, während R6 immer schon eine "eskalierte" szenerie zeigt.



Genau so ist es   

The Regiment hab ich mir mal auf Youtube angeschaut .
1. scheinen die Gegner ziemlich dumm zu sein
2. läuft das irgendwie zu hektisch ab 
3. wird da wieder alles niedergeballert 


Ich hab das Gefühle , dass es keine anderen Spiele gibt , die SWAT 3&4 ähneln


----------



## agvoter (16. April 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 16.04.2009 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, das stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn du mal auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden Ravenshield spielst, dann brauch man da schon ne gute Portion Taktik, besonders bei den Geiselnahmen läuft ohne Granaten und richtiges Positionieren der einzelnen Teams nichts. Aber es hängt wie schon gesagt auch vom Szenario ab.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

agvoter am 16.04.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber man erschießt die Gegner , weil man gar keine andere Möglichkeit hat .


----------



## agvoter (16. April 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 16.04.2009 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (16. April 2009)

The Regiment spielt sich so hektisch weil es extrem enge (wenn man nicht geübt ist schlicht unfaire) Zeitlimits gibt die den Großteil der Bewertung ausmachen. Die zwei weiteren Teams im Einsatz (es gibt immer 3 Level, eins pro Team) kann man erst mit ausreichender Bewertung freischalten.
Schon das Pflichttraining zu Beginn setzt einem knallharte Voraussetzungen vor die Nase bevor man mit der Kampagne anfangen darf. Der Abzug für das Exekutieren eines bereits entwaffneten Gegners ist leider geringer als der Nachteil durch die verlorene Zeit.  

Dennoch ist das Spiel für alle Taktik-Shooter Freunde definitiv einen Blick wert, denn es spielt sich anders als man es gewohnt ist. Durch das enge Zeitlimit wird man ein wenig aus seinen alten Gewohnheiten gerissen. Man schleicht nicht immer nur möglichst leise herum und durchsucht alles doppelt und dreifach. Außerdem wird man nach The Regiment den schnellen Doubletap aus dem FF beherrschen.  
Wenn man die Wertung ignoriert kann man aber auch gemütlich spielen, so habe ich das meist im Coop getan.


Um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen: Man muss zwar bei Ravenshield fast alle Gegner töten da diese sich fast nie ergeben, aber Du kannst den anderen ruhig glauben dass es mit Vegas kaum etwas zu tun hat.  
Wenn Du darüber hinwegsehen kannst solltest Du das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen Dich mal nach ein paar SWAT Mods umzuschauen. Ich spiele z.B. nur noch mit SSF 3.2 das auch direkt viele neue Missionen mitbringt. Andere Mods und Missionen findest Du denke ich am Besten bei Hot SWAT Mods. Die Canadian Forces Mod sah auch gut aus, die habe ich aber im Coop nicht zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.04.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 16.04.2009 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Vegas Teile kannst du nicht mit Raven Shield vergleichen, weil die dagegen nur Arcade-Ballerei sind. Bis zu Ravenshield musste man auch in Rainbow Six noch sehr taktisch vorgehen, hatte sogar eine Planungsphase in der man das gesamte Vorgehen im voraus planen konnte.
Also ich kann Raven Shield nur empfehlen, ein wirklich toller Taktik-Shooter, wie man ihn heute leider sonst nicht mehr bekommt


----------

